# which air conditioner



## shahomy (Jun 22, 2015)

which air conditioner should I buy? been looking at these...

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_24?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=whynter+air+conditioners&sprefix=whynter+air+conditioners%2Cgarden%2C163&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Awhynter+air+conditioners[/ame]

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Whynter-Dual-Portable-Conditioner-ARC-14S/dp/B0028AYQDC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1434996745&sr=8-1&keywords=whynter+air+conditioners&pebp=1434996795578&perid=1SK8PA7A5F23W3T0WG8T[/ame]

I`m in a basement, so no traditional windows...but there is a "basement" window at the top of the wall that I could connect the dual hoses to...


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 12, 2015)

I believe these units suck up the juice and don't perform to ratings.  You would be better off with mini split or possibly even a window unit.


----------



## techrons78 (Jul 15, 2015)

I have  a wynter also, I bought mine off Amazon refurbished for a 1/4 of price..had it a year still works perfect...I live just n a hot climate I just run the dehumidifier and exhaust the heat out window and fresh cool air xomes out..I never have to turn on my ac because of this..I run it 24-7 and my electricity is cheap...


----------



## shahomy (Jul 15, 2015)

Wound up going taking this route - have a 10x10 "work" room that must be entered to get to the flower room(7.5x8) and door in flower room to veg room.
The work room has a walkout basement door....still got some...tweaking to do






[/IMG]


----------

